# Sticky  Acorns!!



## wellerfeller

Just thought I would post as acorn season is here ( Weller reminded me this morning) As I am sure many cockapoo owners like me have a hoover as a dog. Weller seems to delight in eating anything inedible he possibly can and this morning it was Acorns again
Last year he ate some Acorns and gave himself quite a tummy ache. He was fine eventually but was extremely windy/smelly, tummy pain and off his food for a few days. Acorns are toxic and smaller or puppy dogs may have a stronger reaction to them. So just keep an eye on your doggies when out walking x


----------



## Jedicrazy

Thanks for the heads up Karen. Didn't know Acorns were on the list to be avoided too! 

Clare
x


----------



## Rufini

I didn't know either! :O Thanks!


----------



## Cockapoodledoo

I feared as much. Basil loves them! Has anyone else noticed that it also seems to be a bumper year for acorns? There are hundreds and hundreds of them! Basil was sick a couple of weeks ago ...... six small acorns! Hmmmmn. I get a treat in my hand and keep him focused on me while we rush under and past the oak trees!

Karen xx


----------



## S.Claire

Anyone know about Chestnut Trees? We have a large one in our garden and Nacho is enjoying running away from me with a handful in his mouth? Should I be worried about this? I've given up on our apple trees now - As long as he doesn't get to the pips (which I believe are toxic) I let him use it as a ball - if I don't react he gets bored pretty quickly thank goodness!


----------



## wellerfeller

Yes horse chestnuts( conkers) are toxic too


----------



## MillieDog

I did wonder. Millie tried to eat one this morning, but she spat it out after I said give. Can't believe it was my command that made her give it up, anything contraband is never listened to!


----------



## wellerfeller

MillieDog said:


> I did wonder. Millie tried to eat one this morning, but she spat it out after I said give. Can't believe it was my command that made her give it up, anything contraband is never listened to!


Ha ha I think they also taste pretty foul raw but then again these dogs eat rotting animal bodies


----------



## pixie

Pixie was sick for the first time yesterday,and i know its gross but i got a stick and inspected it! One large unchewed acorn was what i found,she loves them and runs away when i try to take them out of her mouth I have also caught her nibbling on one of those red berries(think they are poisonous?) she spat that out pretty quick,must have tasted bitter...phew. Start looking at your garden in a totally different way with a puppy dont you!


----------



## wilfiboy

Wilf was giving them a fair old sniff today... was plannig on putting conkers around the house as a spider deterrent but dont think I'll bother x


----------



## Missgvus

Oh no! I have an oak in the garden and we have acorns all over the place! 
That's my task for the weekend sorted then 


----------



## wellerfeller

http://www.fairfieldvets.co.uk/ic/dog/smudge.htm


----------



## JULIEAJ02

We have two oak trees in our back garden and Mollie, our 12 week old puppy is forever chewing on acorns but seems to mainly spit them back out again. It is impossible to keep the garden acorn free at this time of year so this is really worrying!


----------



## Izzy

OMG, I fill my coal fire with acorns at the end of winter as the look quite nice. Izzy has got a few out but I manage to get them off her. Best put them in the bin RIGHT NOW!!


----------



## Cat 53

Not sure the conker spider thing works. We had a box of conkers in our shed which seemed to gather the usual amount of spiders, swiftly followed by a family of mice which gorged themselves on said conkers over the winter......maybe that's why we had the spiders!


----------



## MillieDog

So glad to see this Sticky. Millie chomped on two acorns today and I said to hubby, I'm sure she shouldn't be eating those I think they give her tummy ache. Now I know.

However, touch wood, no tummy ache so far. Oh and the third acorn she ate, she spat out too  Last year she didn't eat acorns, lets hope this is not a new fad.


----------



## Maddie'sMom

*I was wondering....*

My home is surrounded with 100+ yr old oak trees. Even though I discourage her, Maddie (10 weeks) is obsessed with eating the acorns- to date I do not think she has had a tummy problem. I am not sure just how to deal with this since there is no way to avoid the acorns. She also has started eating ground rocks used for driveways -again I am strongly discouraging it. Sometimes I think she is rooting in the leaves for 'truffles' like a pig. She has plenty of food and chew toys- why is she so attracted to this 'junk'?


----------



## ariddle4u

My Tilly is 8 months and I saw she had been chomping on some type of nut looking thing from outside. She left remnants of it on the patio. She hasn't eaten her regular food since Saturday...but only once per day. I just hid some shredded cheese in her food now to get her to eat. Wonder if it is from the acorn looking thing she ate??


----------



## JohnP86

I have to Be careful, My Maxx eats everything


----------



## senyma

We had two pin oaks taken down one because it messed up our sewer line in 2010...we got Hachi as a 10 week old puppy last August 24th and the pin oak in the back yard was a mess and we did not let him out to run in the back yard because of the tree and the acorns...what a mess the tree was about 90 ft up...so I had it taken down this past January....and I am so happy I did....I know the worry...Hachi is our first pup and we were a wreck thinking and yes running after him trying to check his mouth for acorns....whew..my heart goes out to you....I had to pay a small fortune to get the job done.....and happy I did...also this tree although it seemed healthy was to close to my home...and should we be hit with another Sandy it would be risky to have this tree so close by.....praying you come up with a solution (maybe fencing around the area if possible)  Senyma(Joanne)


----------



## aksentyevaogrifina421

In the past, people who were out of work could only find temporary relief by using a variety of methods such as job search assistance, public assistance, or using family and friends for financial support. With the advent of the internet and the rise in unemployment rates, there are now a variety of online payday loans that accept unemployment benefits as a form of collateral. The process of applying for an unemployment loan is relatively simple. Let’s take a further look into how these unemployment loans work through this article. 
READ MORE HERE


----------

